# [Cubase] equalizer für midispur?



## nephil (29. Oktober 2007)

Ich habe mir soeben folgendes Turorial zu Gemüte geführt: Erstellen eines Songs in Cubase
Mein Problem dabei ist, dass ich auf den Midispuren keinen Equalizer finde, wenn ich den Channel Edit öffne. 
Auf den normalen Audiospuren ist er vorhanden.

Weiß hier jemand eine Lösung?
Ich arbeite zur Zeit mit Nuendo 3.2 und hab bis jetzt nur Erfahrung mit analogen Aufnahmen.


----------



## chmee (29. Oktober 2007)

Wenn es eine VST-MIDI-Spur ist - eigentlich logisch - musst Du einen EQ als Insert-Effekt einstellen. Kann mich auch irren, arbeite mit Logic 

mfg chmee


----------



## bokay (30. Oktober 2007)

Kennst du den Unterschied zwischen MIDI und Audio Daten? Zieh dir mal die Grundlagen rein dann beantwortet sich deine Frage von selbst.

Hauptsache mit Nuendo arbeiten...;-]


----------



## chmee (30. Oktober 2007)

Naja, bokay. Mal ne Info : VST-Synths werden mit MIDI-Daten in so einer MIDI-Spur angesteuert, trotzdem kann man Effekte rauflegen, denn sie sind im Mixer dann Quasi-Audiospuren.

mfg chmee


----------



## nephil (30. Oktober 2007)

danke chmee, ich hab mich grad nochmal drangesetzt.

Es war ein sehr blöder Fehler. Ich habe den EQ im Mixer bei den Midispuren selbst gesucht und klarereweise nicht gefunden. Im Mixer waren dann auch die Ausgangssignale, die dann eben normale Audiosignale sind und bearbeitet werden können. Damit gings *juhu*

trotzdem danke nochmal


----------



## bokay (30. Oktober 2007)

Also wie gesagt wen man den Unterschied zwischen MIDI und Audio kennt dann stellen sich einem solche Fragen nicht...
Bei Nuendo ist es seit einiger Zeit so dass wenn eine MIDI Spur auf ein VST Instrument geroutet ist die Insert Effekte auch bei selektierter MIDI Spur im Arrangier-Fenster anwählbar sind (nicht jedoch im Track Fenster).
Richtige VSTi Spuren gibt es erst ab Version 4 (wie bei Cubase)
Im Mixer findet man natürlich alle andern Spuren (also auch die VSTi Spuren mit Eq).
Tip: Im Mixer die MIDI Spuren aussstellen dann muss man nicht soviel rumscrollen. Ausserdem kann man sich mehrere Mixer individuell einstellen...

Ich hab nur immer so ein komisches Gefühl wenn jemand Nuendo hat aber irgenwie die Grundlagen nicht checkt..
Will dem Threatsteller aber natürlich nichts unterstellen... Selbst im Nuendo Forum wo ja garantiert nur Besitzer einer Kaufversion dabei sind kommen manchmal Fragen wo Ich mir an den Kopf greifen muss...

In diesem Sinne, :Friedenspfeifeanrauch:


----------



## nephil (30. Oktober 2007)

Danke für die Tips, die zwischendrin verpackt waren


----------

